# Pike island 11-16



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Heading down now...I'll report back with a report.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice day to be on the River, Good luck.


----------



## chasing eyes (Nov 4, 2013)

Pike island update.
Fished 6am till 830.
1-8” 1-13” 1-16” missed 2
Bite shut off after sunup.
Water is low But plenty of current.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Fished Friday night, got 11. 4 sauger, 7 walleye with biggest around 6 lb. 
Big Josh swim bait slow cranked.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Saturday morning 8:30-11am a million cast and 2 bumps..jig and minnow and bs with a local down there about 3/4 of the time.lol

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------

